# The Zilla is back! Controller to resume production in 60 days...



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello All, 
I hope you will pardon this commercial interruption. I know many of you have been waiting for this announcement and I hope it will be welcome. -Otmar 


We are pleased to announce that Café Electric and EV Components are teaming up to produce the Zilla line of controllers. We are setting up production and testing over the next 6 weeks and expect the first deliveries by early November. 

Otmar Ebenhoech is joining James Morrison (CEO) and Dave Kois (COO) as owners of EV Components. Otmar is supervising the training of the staff at EV Components and verifying that the high quality of the Zilla controllers is maintained. Once the staff at EV Components has Zilla production running to Otmar’s satisfaction, then he will be able to focus his time and energy on new R&D projects. 

EV Components will be producing the Zilla 1K and 2K in HV and EHV voltage ratings in the first production run. After the initial orders are satisfied, we will also be offering the more economical Zilla 1K-LV. Prices will remain the same as previously offered by Café Electric. 

http://www.evcomponents.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=37

If you are already on the Café Electric waiting list you will have the first opportunity to place your order . Beginning today, those who are already on the waiting list will have a 14 day window to confirm their position with a $500 deposit. After 14 days all new orders will be prioritized in the order that your deposit arrives. 

If you would like to order now, but are not on the waiting list, you can place your order through our website. To insure fairness to those who have been waiting your controller will be produced after those early waiting list orders are completed. 

We have decided to require a $500 deposit in order to help determine firm demand so that we can properly scale our staff, equipment and materials for production. We are tentatively planning staff and equipment to support higher production levels than previously maintained by Cafe Electric. Our goal is to have production to the point where nobody has to wait for a controller. We hope to have controllers in stock on the shelf ready to ship in the not too distant future. 

Thank you for your patience during this transition period. We look forward to bringing the Zilla line of controllers back to you as soon as possible. 

Otmar Ebenhoech 

James Morrison 

Dave Kois 

http://www.evcomponents.com


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Great news.

Congratulations to all of you! 

Accountant, please wire $500 to those American again


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

This is good news, I think the Zilla will be a good fit with EVcomponents. Will you guys allow a transfer of pre-order position? I'm on the list but wont be needing the Zilla for the foreseeable future and could give someone else my spot, if they ask nicely


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

CroDriver said:


> Great news.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you!
> 
> Accountant, please wire $500 to those American again


Paypal will get your $500 deposit recorded more quickly and time stamped.

Our Paypal business account for EV Components is:
[email protected]

Place your order via the website:
http://www.evcomponents.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=37

Then if you want to get the earliest delivery possible, you can go ahead and make a Paypal deposit to confirm your position.
Include your order number (visible on our website after it is submitted) in the notes of your Paypal payment.

We will be gathering orders for the next two weeks and prioritizing based on the people already on Otmar's Cafe Electric waiting list.

Thanks,
James Morrison


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome James, I can't wait to start selling these babies!


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

Let the EV world rejoice!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations, one and all. It sounds like an inspired business move and I sincerely hope it works out for all of you as I'm sure it will.

I've been giving this a lot of thought lately and the hype maintenance by the automotive manufacturers to deliver real plug-in electric vehicles just doesn't sound right. I think those waiting for that day are going to be seriously disappointed.

But the surge in interest in EVs seems to be growing daily, in a period with cheaper gas prices when you would expect it to wane. I think this will find its outlet in custom car conversions and hobbyist builds. That kind of goes hand in hand with availability of quality components. And you all seem to be all over it. 

I'm very pleased to learn of the merger??? of Cafe Electric and EV Components. 

Jack Rickard
http://evtv.me


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

jrickard said:


> I'm very pleased to learn of the merger??? of Cafe Electric and EV Components.


We will be EV Components going forward, with Otmar as one of our owners.

Cafe Electric is a special name that belongs only to Otmar. 

Thanks


----------



## Otmar (Dec 4, 2008)

EVComponents said:


> We will be EV Components going forward, with Otmar as one of our owners.
> 
> Cafe Electric is a special name that belongs only to Otmar.
> 
> Thanks


You see, I once had a dream of opening a Cafe with EV charging and an EV theme. Rising rents in the Bay Area put a damper on that, but I'll hold onto that name myself in case I want to restart that dream someday. 

In the meantime I am thrilled to working with Dave and James as part of the team they are assembling at EV Components. I know I'll enjoy being part of a company that can handle the other aspects of running production that kept me from doing what I really like. Once I've got everyone trained to have Zillas running smoothly through production, I'm looking forward to finishing a lot of designs that have only been started. 

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words. For now I need to get back to some details to insure we hit our production targets.

-Otmar
________
RC112


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Otmar and congratulations on hooking up with James and Dave. They've been doing good things for the EV world and with you on board it should only continue.


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> They've been doing good things for the EV world and with you on board it should only continue.


I am running the numbers on some different package deals we can do with the Zilla controller and other products combined.

Whereas when the Zilla was sold before through Cafe Electric and nothing else, that meant there was little opportunity for any large order purchase cost savings.

By having the Zilla controllers with all of our other products such as LiFePO4 batteries, Netgain motors, Elithion BMS, chargers, etc, we have the ability to do some interesting package deals that make everthing a bit more affordable for the DIY EV community.


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

Excuse this commercial message.

Now uploaded to our website for pre-order. Delivery in November 2009...

Zilla Controller - Z2K-EHV Extra High Voltage - 2000 Amps

http://www.evcompon ents.com/ ProductDetails. asp?ProductCode= Z2K%2DEHV

Back to your regularly scheduled program....


----------

